# Variety of macro shots



## BrentC (Jul 14, 2017)

1. Japanese beetle on a grass bridge



Japanese beetle by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Virginia Ctenucha Moth



Virginia Ctenucha Moth by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Bee



Bee by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4. Dragonfly



Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5. Little green grasshopper



Little green grasshopper by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 14, 2017)

Weird, I was just staring at a Japanese Beetle today (though I didn't know what it was until now).
I would have loved to have seen a moth like that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 14, 2017)

Excellent set!  Nice colors and super sharp.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 15, 2017)

Great set. Japanese beetles = dead garden.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 15, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Weird, I was just staring at a Japanese Beetle today (though I didn't know what it was until now).
> I would have loved to have seen a moth like that.



Those moths are gorgeous.   Only saw a couple of them at one area of the marsh.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 15, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Excellent set!  Nice colors and super sharp.



Thanks


----------



## BrentC (Jul 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Great set. Japanese beetles = dead garden.



Thank you.   Those beetles have decimated our Ash trees in Ontario over the last decade and more.   Two neighbors last year had to cut down theirs.  No stopping them.


----------



## weepete (Jul 15, 2017)

Excellent set Brent, that moth is particularly unusual!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Great set. Japanese beetles = dead garden.



They've been destroying my Zinnias. I gotta do something to do protect them, not sure if there is some kind of spray I can use.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 15, 2017)

Try dish soap and water. Works until it rains


----------



## nerwin (Jul 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Try dish soap and water. Works until it rains



You just spray it on?


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 15, 2017)

Very nice.  Hard to pick a favorite.  Really like the dragon, but I think I'd go with #2.  Love the colors and details.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 15, 2017)

@BrentC great set!! You've really been rocking the macros lately.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 15, 2017)

Super nice set! I believe the dragonfly is my favorite.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 15, 2017)

weepete said:


> Excellent set Brent, that moth is particularly unusual!





Steven Dillon said:


> Very nice.  Hard to pick a favorite.  Really like the dragon, but I think I'd go with #2.  Love the colors and details.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Super nice set! I believe the dragonfly is my favorite.



Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @BrentC great set!! You've really been rocking the macros lately.



Thank you!  I have really been enjoying it.


----------



## Rambojonil (Jul 20, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Bee is my favorite.  What are your settings ?


----------



## BrentC (Jul 20, 2017)

Rambojonil said:


> Beautiful pictures. Bee is my favorite.  What are your settings ?



Just click on the photos and it will bring you to the flickr page and it has all the settings.


----------



## davholla (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice photos, I had never heard of the Japanese beetle problem before.  I hope that the US can find a good safe (not like Harlequin ladybirds) biological control.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 22, 2017)

davholla said:


> Nice photos, I had never heard of the Japanese beetle problem before.  I hope that the US can find a good safe (not like Harlequin ladybirds) biological control.



Thanks.  Actually I was mistaken about the Ash trees, it is the Asian Long-horned beetle that are destroying them not the Japanese beetle.   Japanese beetles have been in North America since 1916.  The Asian Long-horned since 2003 and I think only in Ontario, Canada.   They have supposedly eradicated two infestations since then.   But they are still killing our Ash trees.  Two of my neighbors had to chop their trees down last year.


----------

